# Ugliest POLO fenders ever!



## bike (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1960s-NOS-20-Bicycle-Green-Felted-Polo-Fenders-/370677770555

I remember these, YECCCHH! (my opinion only- not related to seller.)


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2012)

...I seen everything now!!!!....


----------



## Mybluevw (Oct 29, 2012)

Gotta love the 70s....I was thinking of filming a few episodes of Pimp my Ray and I think these fenders would be just the ticket


----------



## OldRider (Oct 29, 2012)

So what exactly is wrong with a sparkly green fender ?
I second the YECHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 29, 2012)

*those may be ugly*

but is that the same front fender as a Cycle truck? might be a cheaper route?
Or is it a bobbed rear stingray fender?


----------



## bike (Oct 29, 2012)

*Ct fenders*

are heavier gauge to take the dropstand load...heavier than painted fenders for a 20" bike


----------



## abe lugo (Oct 29, 2012)

*Thanks great info*

good to know.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 1, 2012)

*matching chain guards here*

fuzzy chain guards here 
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=64900


----------

